# Spiele zum Testen oder Demos früher kriegen



## Deon (21. Februar 2011)

*Spiele zum Testen oder Demos früher kriegen*

hey,
hab mir grad die let's plays von Gronkh angeguckt und gesehen, dass der JETZT schon die Dragon Age 2 Demo zockt. Da stellt sich mir die Frage kann ich als Gamer auch ne Demo früher bekommen oder Spiele geschickt kriegen um sie zu testen? was muss man dafür machen. 

MfG Emildeon


----------



## christian.pitt (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele zum Testen oder Demos früher kriegen*

presse ausweis usw.
als andere optionen stehen noch: BETA-Tester und noch Warez Releases (ich empfehle das, jedoch niemandem)


----------

